# Bridgeport /Acra Mill



## 9453 (May 7, 2013)

Hi there newbe here I ran across this on Ebay can't seem to find any reviews on it so if any of you have some info on this mill I would appreciate it. Looks real close to a Bridgeport head and yes I realize that the main body is Bridgeport not sure if main body is correct term so let me know I'm really on a learning curve. Thanks


----------



## DanLins (May 23, 2013)

Not really identical, and parts interchangeability will be limited at best.

Dan L


----------

